# Sulewasi snails



## moosily (Apr 30, 2010)

I finally got some yellow rabbit snails. I have Googled them but wanted some advice from someone that has kept them before. One has some pretty large dents in its shell, will this grow over? Also looking for more if anyone has some.


----------



## LithiumRain (Mar 7, 2015)

If there is soft tissue exposed it will eventually calcify (as long as you have the proper mineralization in your water) but the shell will never be fully restored. The pitting is caused by soft and acidic water. Not sure what your water is like up in the Okanagan. Just make sure your tank water has sufficient Calcium and a Neutral to Alkaline PH and their offspring should never develop pitting and your original guys should be able to live a long and normal life as long as you don't let it get worse via soft/acidic water.


----------

